# Trying desparately to find a specific filmed version of Carmina Burana



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

hello all.







i have been trying to find a version of carmina burana that i initially saw in august 2007 at an open air cinema in vienna (the town hall square i believe). i wonder if anyone can help me work out which version it is so that i can try to find and buy it.
the only clues i have are....
1) it was filmed in a city location in europe. (im tempted to say in paris but that may be a false memory).
2) i recall the 'cast' (choir?) walking through streets dressed in flowing white. the majority was live footage though.
3) the conductor was balding on top (see the pic from a short clip i took at the time...shouldve filmed the credits doh!)
4) during the finale the cast (first a couple, the man topless, the woman in white) leave an underpass/subway exit on foot.

sorry this is very vague but thats why countless attempts to search online have failed.
any help or advice appreciated.
f.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

drawler said:


> hello all.
> View attachment 78483
> 
> i have been trying to find a version of carmina burana that i initially saw in august 2007 at an open air cinema in vienna (the town hall square i believe). i wonder if anyone can help me work out which version it is so that i can try to find and buy it.
> ...


The only one springs to mind is:





Could this be the one?
Not exactly like you described but still worth watching:tiphat:


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks pugg. its definitely not that one though. ive managed to take a still of the couple. its blurry but maybe the building will help. (the important thing is not that he is topless hahaha. i just really enjoyed the version esp as it was terrific sound system).


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

even if anyone recognises the conductor it would help.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

drawler said:


> thanks pugg. its definitely not that one though. ive managed to take a still of the couple. its blurry but maybe the building will help. (the important thing is not that he is topless hahaha. i just really enjoyed the version esp as it was terrific sound system).
> View attachment 78486


That's a very different one indeed .
Perhaps this link will help.
Some names will (perhaps)trigger your mind

http://www.imdb.com/find?ref_=nv_sr_fn&q=Carmina+Burana&s=tt


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

searching imdb hasnt helped me yet. thanks again though.
fingers crossed someone recognises the conductor.


----------



## tterrace (Nov 25, 2013)

This looks like it.


----------



## tterrace (Nov 25, 2013)

This looks like it.


----------



## tterrace (Nov 25, 2013)

Not possible to edit posts here?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Dear oh dear! What a dreadful piece of music it is!


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

tterrace said:


> This looks like it.


huge thanks tterrace. thats exactly what i was looking for. doesnt look available for sale anywwhere but thats a big help so i can keep an eye out for it. much obliged.


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Dear oh dear! What a dreadful piece of music it is!


carmina or this version?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad someone found it for you.
Mind you only extracts


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Glad someone found it for you.
> Mind you only extracts


great news pugg (thanks again for your help btw). massive thanks to tterrrace for locating it. turns out it exists under several titles CB in the city, CB in paris and CB dans la ville but doesnt appear to be for sale anywhere. however have now located the full piece on youtube.......so will be finally able to re-live it 8 years later. hooray!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

drawler said:


> carmina or this version?


Orff's version!


----------



## drawler (Dec 4, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Orff's version!


like it or lump it david, it's probably brought thousands of people into the world of classical music who would not be otherwise. for me its one of the finest rock albums ever written. :-}


----------

